# TS to add to summer Acadia Nat Park with teens?



## elaine (Dec 23, 2015)

I am planning for summer 2017. Looking for a RCI TS to add to a trip to Boston and Acadia N Park. Family with 3 teens, so need 2BR or 1BR/sleeps 5. What are the nicest/best located TS in the mountains in NH area. We have stayed at Smugglers Notch before and loved it, but want to try a different area (we did Ben/Jerrys, hiking, Montreal already). We like nice units (but will take sub-par digs to be in the perfect location--like smack in the middle of Acadia (not happening)). We like touring around within 1-2 hrs drive, hiking, fishing, white water rafting, canoeing. thanks, Elaine


----------



## silentg (Dec 23, 2015)

We stayed at the Village of Winnepisawkee a few years ago, overlooks Lake Winnepisawkee short walk to Wiers Beach, lots of Boardwalk activity for teens. Have 2 and three bedroom units.  Usually lots of inventory on RCI.
Silentg


----------



## tonyg (Dec 23, 2015)

I hope you realize that Acadia National park is about 200 miles from the NH mountains. I'm not really wild about the RCI selection there, but InnSeasons/Pollard Brook is nice enough in Lincoln, NH. There's also Cold Spring Resort nearer Winnipesaukee and the 3 resorts in Bethel (not considering the one on the river).


----------



## elaine (Dec 23, 2015)

thanks. What I meant was that we would go to a NH mtn TS after 3 days in Acadia. I would love to get a TS close to Acadia, such as Someset (I have an OGS), but would be OK to pay $ for BArt Harbor/Acadia hoteland then move to a NH Mtn TS for relaxing, hiking, etc. Driving up from DC, so want to make it a 10 day trip, given the long drive.


----------



## theo (Dec 24, 2015)

elaine said:


> thanks. What I meant was that we would go to a NH mtn TS after 3 days in Acadia. I would love to get a TS close to Acadia, such as *Someset* (I have an OGS), but would be OK to pay $ for BArt Harbor/Acadia hoteland then move to a NH Mtn TS for relaxing, hiking, etc. Driving up from DC, so want to make it a 10 day trip, given the long drive.



There are numerous timeshares in and around Lincoln, NH which provide access to the mountains and the nearby Kancamagus (sp?) "highway" for trail access. Some have been mentioned already, but we stayed at a (RCI affiliated) partial timeshare property just outside Lincoln called Deer Park some years back --- a decent enough place.

Assuming that you are referring to *Samoset* in Rockport, Maine, don't plan on finding a summer week offered as an "exchange" there. It happens, but only infrequently. Samoset owners of summer weeks who aren't using them will generally rent them out for good money, rather than "deposit for exchange", particulalry since Samoset deposits are strangely undervalued by RCI due to an alleged "partial kitchen" (i.e., no oven beneath stovetop). Also, Samoset is more than an hours' drive away from Acadia N.P. and summer driving on U.S. Route 1 is no picnic. Samoset would not be a particularly great "base" for making multiple visits to Acadia N.P. within a single summer week.

Acadia Village Resort in Ellsworth is certainly much closer to Acadia N.P. than Samoset, but as far as I know is affiliated only with II and not with RCI. 

Harbor Ridge in Southwest Harbor would surely be your best bet among the few area timeshares for proximity to the Acadia N.P., but AFAIK Harbor Ridge might also be II only (not RCI) affiliated, unless things have changed in recent years and it's now maybe dual affiliated. Perhaps consider looking for a Harbor Ridge summer rental; it might well be your best shot for success at finding a 2BR summer timeshare week near Acadia N.P.


----------



## elaine (Dec 24, 2015)

thank you, Theo for the great info. I had planned on just paying for 3 nights for a hotel near Acadia, then moving over to a TS in the mtns, so that still sounds like the best plan for us--unless my wild card Samoset OGS hits.
It looks like there are a number of TS in the mtns that would have summer availability like Attitash (NH), or Sunday River, Jordan (ME), or even the green mtns in VT (HI vacation club, grand summit, etc,). We went to Banff last summer and loved all the outdoors things to do, plus a cute town for shopping, dining, etc. I know we won't get the Canadian rockies on the East coast, but looking for something to have a similar type trip (with no airfare this time). Which of the above (or other suggestion) would tuggers choose? thanks, Elaine


----------



## tonyg (Dec 24, 2015)

I didn't mention Deer Park, as I only have seen it rarely for summer exchanges and only stayed there once, but it is probably the second best bet for the Lincoln area. As to rentals near Acadia, Harbor Ridge does not seem to do much in rentals, but Acadia Village in Ellsworth does. Acadia Village is only II affiliated and I think Harbor Ridge is also.
Samoset is dual affiliated with most activity being with RCI and is at least an hour from the major areas of Acadia National Park. Somoset is always a tough trade for summer.


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 25, 2015)

elaine said:


> thank you, Theo for the great info. I had planned on just paying for 3 nights for a hotel near Acadia, then moving over to a TS in the mtns, so that still sounds like the best plan for us--unless my wild card Samoset OGS hits.
> It looks like there are a number of TS in the mtns that would have summer availability like Attitash (NH), or Sunday River, Jordan (ME), or even the green mtns in VT (HI vacation club, grand summit, etc,). We went to Banff last summer and loved all the outdoors things to do, plus a cute town for shopping, dining, etc. I know we won't get the Canadian rockies on the East coast, but looking for something to have a similar type trip (with no airfare this time). Which of the above (or other suggestion) would tuggers choose? thanks, Elaine



We've stayed at the Jordan Grand Hotel, Bethel Inn, and the Grand Summit.  DO NOT stay at the Grand Summit Hotel at Sunday River...they charge a housekeeping fee based on the size of the unit, and you can't opt out.  (In other words...even if housekeeping doesn't come in, you still have to pay.)  We liked Bethel Inn's location, even if the units aren't particularly fancy.  Jordan Grand was very nice, but it is off the beaten path.  Good luck as you think about where to stay.  We've gotten to enjoy many of the places you mentioned...lots to explore in that area!  Good luck!


----------



## tonyg (Dec 25, 2015)

Didn't know that about the Grand Summit, but those were the 3 I was referring to. Off the beaten path for the Jordan Grand is an understatement, more like that hotel in the movie The Shining.


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 25, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Didn't know that about the Grand Summit, but those were the 3 I was referring to. Off the beaten path for the Jordan Grand is an understatement, more like that hotel in the movie The Shining.



We stayed there in August, so off the beaten path was great!  No crowds, no noise, pool to ourselves.  My folks were there in October once...stayed in a beautiful 2 BR, and were the only people on the whole floor.  We'd go back in a heartbeat.  (We live on the coast of Maine, so it's an easy drive.)  Grand Summit is older, and the housekeeping fee is a deal-breaker.  Won't go back.  We really enjoy the Bethel Inn, too.  (We have 4 kids, so there's room for everyone to spread out.)  Headed there in August 2016.


----------



## elaine (Dec 25, 2015)

Narrowing it down to Bethel, ME vs. Bartlett/Conway/Jackson, NH area? I like the idea of zip line, zip seats, hiking @ Jackson Falls, Diana's Baths @ Jackson area. Which are has better topography, more to do, hiking (including scenic, but non-strenuous in case my Mom comes with us)? thanks, Tuggers!


----------



## tonyg (Dec 25, 2015)

Bartlet is not bad but my area of choice is Lincoln - lots to do in the area.


----------



## NKN (Dec 25, 2015)

In Bar Harbor, we can recommend the Greycote Inn.  A lovely B&B on a side street.  10 minute walk to downtown.   9-10 rooms to choose from.

Nkn


----------



## silentg (Dec 25, 2015)

Just got an exchange to Village of Winnepisawkee for August 2016, went to check reviews and last review was mine from my last trip 5 years ago! No one has been there since?
Silentg


----------



## theo (Dec 26, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Bartlet is not bad but my area of choice is Lincoln - lots to do in the area.



I agree, although I am admittedly not a really huge NH fan in the first place.


----------



## theo (Dec 26, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Off the beaten path for the Jordan Grand is an understatement, more like that hotel in the movie The Shining.



In all fairness, Jordan Grand *does* provide almost ski-in / ski-out access at Sunday River. In addition, there is a truly spectacular championship golf course close by. 
The sizable heated pool is quite delightful in the winter cold too.

While the Jordan Grand is not my personal cup of tea either, I have certainly enjoyed some occasional ski visits when invited by friends who own a "quarter share" there.
As always, to each their own.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 26, 2015)

There are only 4 TUG reviews of the Jordan Grand and the 2001 review was mine. It has more details as to why I have no plans of returning there.


----------



## Nancy (Dec 27, 2015)

4 years ago, we stayed at Crown Ridge in N. Conway NH.  We really like this place.  They had 2 types of units; townhouse and sort of stand alone.  We had one of the stand alone.  It was only connected to another unit, but you really didn't notice it.  Had garage, basement with pool table, three nice bedrooms.  Resort had small indoor pool.  A little bit off the beaten path, but close enough to North Conway for activities.

Had no  teens so can't compare what they would like.

Nancy


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 27, 2015)

Blue Green South Mountain is nice, as is Pollard Brook. And then there is Loon- all in Lincoln which is right off the highway providing easy access to the Whites and you can even take a run down to the Lakes region from there. I do it all the time.

And- you can even take a beautiful drive on the Kanc and head over to North Conway for a day trip.

I have stayed everywhere in NH and ended up acquiring a week at Pollard Brook. Nice enough place and Lincoln is where I prefer to be.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 27, 2015)

elaine said:


> Narrowing it down to Bethel, ME vs. Bartlett/Conway/Jackson, NH area? I like the idea of zip line, zip seats, hiking @ Jackson Falls, Diana's Baths @ Jackson area. Which are has better topography, more to do, hiking (including scenic, but non-strenuous in case my Mom comes with us)? thanks, Tuggers!



I honestly still think you are better off in Lincoln. Easy access to Franconia Notch and all it has to offer. You can go to Mt Washington from there as well. Just easier all around- trails and roadways.


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 27, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I honestly still think you are better off in Lincoln. Easy access to Franconia Notch and all it has to offer. You can go to Mt Washington from there as well. Just easier all around- trails and roadways.



Easy to daytrip to VT from Lincoln as well.  Or a very do-able drive down to Concord or Manchester, NH for shopping/museums/planetarium.  We stay south of Lincoln on I-93, and don't ever have trouble finding things to do with our 4 kiddos.


----------



## elaine (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks to all-I will try to get something near Lincoln. Thanks, again. Elaine


----------



## clnserviceatlanta (Jan 22, 2016)

I now googled Samoset in Rockport, Maine and I love the pictures on TripAdvisor. It looks a little bit luxury, but when you are working all the year, you want  your summer to be spend in the best possible way. I see that are a lot of activities nearby for teens and besides that the rooms look clean and tidy. My wife is freaking out when she spots a dirty place, so this resort looks like it can meet our family's requirements  If there is something that I should know, I will be happy if you share your experience!


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2016)

*Two cents' worth from a Samoset timeshare owner...*



clnserviceatlanta said:


> I now googled Samoset in Rockport, Maine and I love the pictures on TripAdvisor. *It looks a little bit luxury*, but when you are working all the year, you want  your summer to be spend in the best possible way. I see that are a lot of activities nearby for teens and besides that the rooms look clean and tidy. My wife is freaking out when she spots a dirty place, so this resort looks like it can meet our family's requirements  If there is something that I should know, I will be happy if you share your experience!



Keep in mind that Samoset Resort is a very large, multi-acre property with a hotel, health club, cottages, function rooms, 18 hole golf course and two restaurants. 

Fwiw, the three timeshare buildings at Samoset Resort are actually just a relatively *small* part of the overall property. Each timeshare building contains 24 units, most (but not all) are 1BR units. There are only two 2BR units in buildings I and II, seven 2BR  units in building III --- and no 3BR units at all. While the timeshare buildings and units are certainly clean and well maintained, there is nothing "luxury" about them. I doubt that Trip Advisor input offers much (if anything at all) regarding the Samoset *timeshare* buildings or units --- just to clearly distinguish between the Hotel and the timeshare buildings, which are completely unrelated to one another. 

If you are considering renting at Samoset's *Hotel* (unrelated to timeshare buildings, except for the same check-in location), I suspect that you would be looking at some hefty prices in the summer months (and reservations required long in advance), but you have likely already seen those numbers during your Internet searching.


----------



## elaine (Jan 22, 2016)

I will put an OGS for a 2 BR in for Samoset, but doubt I will get it for summer. I thought Conway looked like a good base to explore, but if tuggers say Lincoln is better, I'll go with that. We will rent hotels for 3 nights near Acadia, then move over to Lincoln for a week's stay. thanks, again. Elaine


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2016)

elaine said:


> I will put an OGS for a 2 BR in for Samoset, but doubt I will get it for summer. I thought Conway looked like a good base to explore, but if tuggers say Lincoln is better, I'll go with that. We will rent hotels for 3 nights near Acadia, then move over to Lincoln for a week's stay. thanks, again. Elaine



Good luck with your OGS. 
Fwiw, 2 of the 3 timeshare buildings (600 (I) & 700 (II)) are all "Friday to Friday" weeks, while one (the 800 building, III) is all "Saturday to Saturday" weeks.

I mention this fact just in case your OGS "hits" and perhaps this "week definition" difference matters to you for making travel plans or for any other reason. 
Good luck in your quest. The odds are long but not hopeless; others (e.g., susieq) have certainly succeeded in scoring summer week exchanges at Samoset.


----------



## elaine (Apr 12, 2016)

*added questions*

so, we really liked being able to have easy access to a cute town (Banff) last year. Would Eastern Slope or Attitash be a better fit for us with North Conway? Lincoln does not look nearly as cute as N. Conway. If yes, it is worth it for us to stay at Eastern Slope to walk to town? Are the Suites outside of town (meaning we have to get into the car to get to town)? Are they that much better? We will have 1 car, so if DH and teens are hiking, it would be nice to walk into town with my Mom. So, is Lincoln that much superior to N.Conway? Also, how far a drive would it be from N. Conway to the Flume? Franconia Notch, etc.? White water rafting? We will only be there 4 days, if that matters. We would like to do the hike with the walkway by the waterfall, rafting, a longer hike (3 hrs) and hang out in a cute town. Maybe zip line or chairlift ride.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 13, 2016)

elaine said:


> so, we really liked being able to have easy access to a cute town (Banff) last year. Would Eastern Slope or Attitash be a better fit for us with North Conway? Lincoln does not look nearly as cute as N. Conway. If yes, it is worth it for us to stay at Eastern Slope to walk to town? Are the Suites outside of town (meaning we have to get into the car to get to town)? Are they that much better? We will have 1 car, so if DH and teens are hiking, it would be nice to walk into town with my Mom. So, is Lincoln that much superior to N.Conway? Also, how far a drive would it be from N. Conway to the Flume? Franconia Notch, etc.? White water rafting? We will only be there 4 days, if that matters. We would like to do the hike with the walkway by the waterfall, rafting, a longer hike (3 hrs) and hang out in a cute town. Maybe zip line or chairlift ride.



When do you plan to go? 

I have stayed at a lot of NH timeshares, but not Attitash. It really depends on what you want to do. Eastern Slope Inn, as you said,  is great in terms of being able to walk in North Conway. We like the "Suites" at Eastern Slope Inn. They are spacious. They are located right outside (behind) the main building. A lot going on in North Conway in terms of shops and some eateries, though in the summer it is too crowded for my taste.It has the cute factor. But it also has the sprawl factor with outlets and traffic. North Conway is off to the east of NH. You can certainly do a lot of sightseeing in that area as well as take long drives to others. Plenty of activities can be done from North Conway. Again, you can't beat the walkability factor of Eastern Slope.

Attitash is not in town. You definitely have to drive.

Lincoln has much less in terms of shopping. It does have a couple of restaurants. It does not have that "cute" factor I think you are asking about.If you stay at Blue Green South Mountain you could walk. There are some stores and a few restaurants and a movie theater and playhouse.
Lincoln is more central (right off I 93) and is right near Franconia Notch and the Flume. It is a bit of a drive from North Conway, as you have to cross the Kanc. Probably take you an hour to Franconia Notch. The Kanc itself has so many pull-offs and trails and sights to see along the way. A day trip in itself. Very awesome. It connects Lincoln and North Conway. (about 45 minutes if you don't stop- but you will)

I own in Lincoln at Pollard Brook. Right up the road from South Mountain but you have to get in the car really to go into town. But we prefer being close to Franconia Notch and I 93 so we can visit our son in Plymouth and also to visit other areas of New Hampshire, like the Lakes region.

Being you will only be there for 4 days and you have your mom with you, I would choose North Conway


----------



## elaine (Apr 13, 2016)

I am planning for July 2017. thanks for the reply. I am now leaning towards N. Conway, as we really liked being able to walk around last summer in Banff in the afternoon for coffee, shopping etc. So, maybe N. Conway wins out over Lincoln, when I think more about it. We decided that we need more time in Acadia/Bar Harbor, which would cut out some NH time. So, it's between Attitash and East Slope.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 13, 2016)

elaine said:


> I am planning for July 2017. thanks for the reply. I am now leaning towards N. Conway, as we really liked being able to walk around last summer in Banff in the afternoon for coffee, shopping etc. So, maybe N. Conway wins out over Lincoln, when I think more about it. We decided that we need more time in Acadia/Bar Harbor, which would cut out some NH time. So, it's between Attitash and East Slope.



Definitely North Conway and pick Eastern Slope. You won't be able to walk from Attitash.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes, definitely Eastern Slope over Attitash. At rush hour driving from Attitash to North Conway can be difficult.


----------

